# Outlook Express Server rejected sender's email



## Reeves1960 (Dec 12, 2007)

We recently switched from Att.net to Verizon.net going from dialup to DSL. That in itself was a big event for this household. However, after setting up the appropriate boxes in the mail set up for Outlook, the incoming mail server works great. The outgoing is not working at all. My error message is:

"The message could not be sent because the server rejected the sender's e-mail address. The sender's e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'test', Account: 'incoming.verizon.net', Server: 'outgoing.verizon.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '550 5.7.1 Authentication Required', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 550, Error Number: 0x800CCC78"

The self help through the Microsoft website said that the Mindspring SMTP server is not available for outgoing messages. It also give me instructions to go into Tools and set up an new mail account and "when the Internet Connection Wizards appears, follow the prompts and type the required information. This assumes that I know what that information is supposed to be. Then it says that I can modify the properties for the Mindspring account by clicking on the Servers tab and replacing the Mindspring SMTP server with another SMTP server. I have no idea what server I need to put in that spot. That is where I am stuck. 

Arggggggh:4-dontkno.


----------

